# How to Trim Scurs



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

What is the best (least difficulty and pain, and least amount of horn left) method to trim scurs? Some of you will probably remember my question about redoing a bad disbudding job on my Saanen/ LM doelings. They weren't done until they were 11 days old (and I'm never going to intentionally wait that long!) All three wound up with scurs. They were all bought by an older lady who lives about ten minutes from us, and I'm planning to go over there soon and help her with feet and such. I figured it would be good to trim/ remove the scurs whole I'm at it. They are five months old now. What is the best way to remove them? Banding? And how is it done? Does anyone know of a good video or photo tutorial? I have never dealt with this before, so need all the help I can get. 
Thank you!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd also like more info on this and was going to post myself. 

I have adult bucks with scurs. I was thinking of lopping them off with tree loppers. Yes, I know they'll grow back; I'm not looking for anything permanent. Can I do this?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think what you need is a wire saw (I think sometimes called OB saw), or you could try banding them like a horn.


----------



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

I particularly wanted to know more about the banding way. How do you do it, and is it successful?


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

We have banded horns on our boers. I cut a groove on the horn as close to their head as I can and put the band in the groove. I found that the bands slip off if you dont cut a groove. I use a file to make the groove. I also found that it works best if you can get the groove all the way around the horn. Check the bands at least every couple day to make sure they are still where you want them. Sometimes you will have to replace the bands because they get worn out. It takes a anywhere from a couple weeks to a month or two for the horn to fall off. If its working the horns will be cold after a couple days. We have also banded scurs on a buck and it worked well. If the scurs are small enough i cut them off as close to the head as possible then use the disbudding iron to stop any bleeding.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I've banded too and my experience is close to Nicole's. In my case the goats were nearly one year old, and with scurs that looked like full-on horns (to the uninitiated). I took them to the vet so he could numb their heads, and we used a power tool to carve a groove in the horn just right below the skin line. Of course we first clipped the hair off, cleaned the area really well, and then numbed the head. The bands worked real well, it took almost two months for the horns to fall off. Right at the end, it was very tender for the goat. But it did not appear to bother her up to the last 5 days or so. 

My buck has some real small scurs, and I just may try nipping them off with hoof nippers and then using the disbudding iron for bleeding.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes they do get tender right before they fall off.


----------



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

So you have to go below the skin line? Does anyone have pictures of this? And the scurs never grew back, right? Thank you!


----------

